# Tento-Clean (Persenning reinigen)



## ToxicToolz (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin


Seit na ganzen Weile versuche ich meine Fahrpersenning zu reinigen. (Stockflecken und Grünbefall) Alles was ich versucht habe blieb ohne Erfolg.

Nun bin ich über dieses Mittel hier gestolpert und frage mich nun ob es wirklich so gut ist wie dort angegeben oder man hier übertreibt?

Hat jemand mit diesem Zeug schon mal gereinigt und kann evtl. den dort versprochenen Erfolg bestätigen?


Gruß Toxe

Hier mal der Link zum Mittel


----------



## antonio (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tento-Clean (Persenning reinigen)*

zu dem mittel kann ich dir nix sagen.
du kannst aber mal die inhaltsstoffe der von dir bisher benutzten mit dem vergleichen.
wenns die gleichen sind sollte auch die wirkung gleich gut oder schlecht sein.

antonio


----------



## thomsen3 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tento-Clean (Persenning reinigen)*

Aus dem campingbedarf gibt es ein Mittel das heißt Berliner elexier


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tento-Clean (Persenning reinigen)*



thomsen3 schrieb:


> Berliner elexier




Hast Du das Zeug selbst schon genutzt?


Gruß Toxe


----------



## thomsen3 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tento-Clean (Persenning reinigen)*

Ja für Wohnwagen, vorzelt und Lkw plane.
Boot kommt erst nächstes ja drann.
Was auch gehen könnte wäre Moosentferner.
beachte aber unbedingt die Gebrauchsanweisung .
Zu deinem Mittel kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------

